# NFC phone used to log into computer



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anybody set something up like this yet?

I'm still yet to use NFC since mine died back in decemeber (SE Error) and i alwyas turn off NFC now, never bought any tags or anything.

I just saw this app by ASUS (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unknown.NFCLogin#?t=W10.) and i was wondering if anyone has something like this set up with their own tags?

Tap your computer and log in...sounds pretty nice to me.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

gi812 said:


> Has anybody set something up like this yet?
> 
> I'm still yet to use NFC since mine died back in decemeber (SE Error) and i alwyas turn off NFC now, never bought any tags or anything.
> 
> ...


I have one tag next to my bed that turns on my computer and starts a foorbar2000 playlist, and another tag next to my chair that turns my PC on/off. Its pretty convenient, especially with NFC polling screen off enabled. Its kinda similar to that Asus login thing.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Sendan said:


> I have one tag next to my bed that turns on my computer and starts a foorbar2000 playlist, and another tag next to my chair that turns my PC on/off. Its pretty convenient, especially with NFC polling screen off enabled. Its kinda similar to that Asus login thing.


How did you get it to turn on your computer? Is the pad plugged in, or does the phone do Wake on LAN?


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> How did you get it to turn on your computer? Is the pad plugged in, or does the phone do Wake on LAN?


The tag starts a Tasker task which sends a WoL packet, and as for the music one the tag just starts foobarcon which automatically sends a WoL packet and starts foobar2000.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

"ASUS NFC Logon helps TaiChi Notebook Series users to use their NFC function supported Android phones log in their TaiChi series notebooks in a instant."

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]No love for the Zenbook Prime? [/background]


----------

